# whats the biggest clown loch you have seen



## yellowfox (Nov 14, 2006)

I have read several deferent descriptions on how big the clown loches get. most say 5 inches .one said the get 1 foot in the wild but only 5-6 inches in captivity. what is the bigst one any of you have seen personally?


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

The biggest I have seen in person at The Wet Spot in Portland, Oregon ( one of the best LFS's I have ever been too, I use to drive an hour one way just to go there ). They have/had a 10"-11"+ clown loach in one of their discus display tanks. I was really impressed and have yet to see one over 7" since, in person.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

Jubs said:


> ... They have/had a 10"-11"+ clown loach in one of their discus display tanks. I was really impressed and have yet to see one over 7" since, in person.


That is one big clown loach! Do you remember how large the tank was? Any idea how large its normal tank was? Was it wild caught? I have never seen a clown over 5'', in person.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

all clowns are wild caught supposedly.

the biggest i saw was a hair shy of a foot, at a breeder's house in a 180g I believe. I had a 7 that was about 6-7" and right now at a LFS there is one that is at least 8-9" for $30.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess one of the big aquariums (Chattanooga maybe) has some very large ones that run close to a foot long.

My friend has some of the biggest I've seen in a personal tank (125 gallon), and they must be 8 - 10" and very robust. She's very meticulous about her tank maintenance, and it shows.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I remember seeing a website with a 12 or 14 inche loach. The loach was a female, or at least the owner gave it a female name. Geez..I would love to remember the site and find the pictures!

This is all I found...11.5"


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Massive!!!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy cow that thing is fat. :shock:


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Loaches love their food, and plenty of it, hehe.

My YoYo's are little fat pigs that never stop eating or trying to eat. From smaller than an Oto to 3"+ in about 3 months. They are supposed to get from 3 to 5" at full size but we will see.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

My boss had a pair that grew to be ~9" in a 110 gallon. I take care of his tanks and introduced them when he was having a snail epidemic. I got them as small juveniles, they were no more than 2". They cleaned out the tank in a matter of weeks and practically doubled in size in the first two weeks in there. I should have taken a picture of them.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Meet Fat Albert. He belongs to a friend on another site. 16 inches.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

wow, that is one HUGE loach!!!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Do you feed him mice or something?

That thing must be a hog.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

"Fat Albert" ! LOL :mrgreen: 

Personally I find that when they get big like that they no longer look nice... just fat, "chunky" and unnatural looking for some reason.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Ya, and the colors aren't as bright as when they're smaller either. Still, if you have the fish long enough to grow it to that size it's an old friend, regardless of what it looks like. I had a Synodontis catfish for 17 years. It was a sad day when it finally died.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

clown loaches can get to about 16 inches and live up to 40years, theres some great info on them and other loaches here 
Loaches Online - Community Edition - Loaches Online


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Big al's here in Vancouver has a few in their 300G display tank one of them is about 10" the rest are 6" and above. It also has a nice fw stingray, and a big school of puntius denisoni and a few of those are 5 inches, very nice.


----------



## yellowfox (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! well i reget to say that i bought my clown befor I started this thread. but will see how things turn out. he realy hasnt made a dent in the snails probly because he is alone. I may be geting a 100 gal. tank if so I will get him some friends. hopefuly he won't grow to fast. Taking him back to the lfs is out of the question . not a nice place. any way thanks for all the info


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Laith, I agree. Anything that large in a fish tank looks (and is) unnatural. For that matter, fish in a glass box are unnatural but as aquascapers we are always trying to immitate nature and therefore have a tendency to lien towards smaller fish because the contrast doesn't smack us in the face.


----------



## Kitishane (Nov 17, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> I remember seeing a website with a 12 or 14 inche loach. The loach was a female, or at least the owner gave it a female name. Geez..I would love to remember the site and find the pictures!
> 
> This is all I found...11.5"


That would be Marge, loachy friend of Emma Turner, member and mod at Index :: Loach Forum for Aquarium Fish. Marge is an amaing fish, and is well over 12 inches. There's a great video of Marge too, if you search for her name in the forums. I'd link it, but I'd hate to kill Emma's bandwidth.

"Fat Albert" is also another Loaches Online member's baby. He likes to hang out and watch TV with her, and is a real ham! His owner has long fingers (her description, not mine) if that gives you any idea as to the true size of Albert.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Emc2 said:


> Meet Fat Albert. He belongs to a friend on another site. 16 inches.


GAH!! :boink:


----------

